# [EVDL] Rev limiter?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Massey wrote:
> 
> > There are a lot of these types of devices in the industrial
> > world, [...]
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone out there have a RPM alarm or shutdown type of thing in their
car?

My BLDC system limits max speed in the controller itself (maximum of 5000
RPM or something like that), but no reason that a brushed controller
couldn't be equipped with a maximum speed 'governor' just as diesel engines
have.

-Dale

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I used a lm2907 to make my own rev limiter. The circuit is pretty much
straight out of the data sheet, plus some additional protection.




> Jon Glauser <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Does anyone out there have a RPM alarm or shutdown type of thing in their
> > car? I'm considering adding one that will either cut the max throttle, or
> > trip the fault circuit (open all contactors) when the RPM get too high. Just
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There must be, my forklift at work I know does. From the manufacturer 
they are way too fast for our location, small factory with tight aisles.
The forklift tech would pop the hood and a simple twist of something, a 
5 min job and the top speed is like cut in half. Yet full power is 
still there. Off the line it's as fast as ever. It actually overshoots 
slightly ,, you feel it, it zooms up to speed then all of a sudden 
you feel it slowdown slightly to the new top speed. So it must be simple.

Joe From Wisconsin



> Dale Ulan wrote:
> 
> >Does anyone out there have a RPM alarm or shutdown type of thing in their
> >car?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah, thats sort of what I was looking for. I was hoping for an off-the-shelf
solution less than $50. I thought for sure there was some after-market
automotive gadget that would be cheap enough, but I guess not. I'll probably
end up making my own then!

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

On Tue, Jun 24, 2008 at 7:41 PM, Peter Gabrielsson <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I used a lm2907 to make my own rev limiter. The circuit is pretty much
> > straight out of the data sheet, plus some additional protection.
> ...


----------

